# Dwarf Pennywort



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I read where it is best to float Dwarf Pennywort to get roots started before planting these. After 2 weeks, I have a few roots, but not many. I just started dosing with all the Seachem Ferts last week (previously I only used excel and flourish. I have added Trace, Iron, Potassium, Phosphorous, Nitrogen)

Should I wait for more roots to develop before I plant (substrate is Eco-Complete)


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I found 2 videos on it. I never had experience with the plant. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...twIwBQ&usg=AFQjCNFzQyZ4TTP6jhmcSZgvEM62e0niSA
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...twIwBg&usg=AFQjCNEFFUkq45FCrjIkCB0dm-9PamS2tg


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I found 2 videos on it. I never had experience with the plant.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...twIwBQ&usg=AFQjCNFzQyZ4TTP6jhmcSZgvEM62e0niSA
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...twIwBg&usg=AFQjCNEFFUkq45FCrjIkCB0dm-9PamS2tg


Thanks so much! I am gonna plant it after seeing this  Should be fun...Every time I use the tweezers in the tank, Marshawn hoovers and follows them looking for that bloodworm lol


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just a stem plant, I do the same with all the stem plants I come across. I just plant that bad boy.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Just wondered, I am looking for something like dark green to fill in a corner...any suggestions?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Stem or rooted?

Stem: Purple or Red Cabomba, Narrow Leaf Anacharis

Rooted: Crypt Wendtii, Dwarf Onion, several Aponogeton

Vals may get too tall for the 20 but there are several nice Swords like 'Red Flame', 'Kleiner Prince', etc. Here's a great plant reference:

Aquatic Plant Library - Everything Aquatic


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Stem or rooted?
> 
> Stem: Purple or Red Cabomba, Narrow Leaf Anacharis
> 
> ...


either stem or root are fine. I was looking at crypts earlier. Unfortunately, this state doesn't allow cabomba or anacharis to be shipped in. I did find some cabomba at an lfs, but it fell apart..think the water was too warm for it, from what I have read.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Planted...with a lil help from a friend - lol...he finally moved out of the way and sat against the glass until I was done...


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

you can plant it. i've had success with less.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the same plants (though labeled as hydrocotyle japan), I just go right ahead and plant them since they don't really grow any major roots.


----------

